# Blue fell! Can't tell if he's bruised or..



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

Blue fell off of my shoulder today! :shock: 

Normally I make it so he can't fall, but he just started running and walked over my shoulder and onto my back, and he slipped 

He fell on a linoleum floor, and either landed on his back/quills or his side. When I turned to see what had happened, he was on his side squirming like a turtle to get right side up.

He ran around normally afterwards, and I checked his feet and legs for injuries, as well as palpating his tummy. He's seems fine, but he has these spots where he's darker than the rest of his body(which is normal for him, I think he's a pinto?)

I'm wondering what color hedgie bruises are.. Do they look purpley/brown, like a human's?

It's been about an hour now, and his poop was normal, and he's being his squirmy self. I just need to make sure he didn't bruise. (Though, when I feel the area, he seems a-okay..)


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

So, I just checked where he pooped, and his fleece liner is dark.. so I soaked up his urine with a paper towel and there was blood in it. 

I don't know what to do!!! I'm in a panic..

(of course, the vet, I know, but I need to wait til tomorrow..)


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Try calling your vet, even if they're closed sometimes they have an after hours answering service that will give them a message. Otherwise are there any 24 hour emergency vets in your area?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Needs a vet Asap, sounds like internal bleeding.


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

Is he okay? :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

There's a 24-hour emergency vet but they don't know anything about hedgehogs.. It's the only one I know of besides my last vet, who's worked there.. 

I just called him and the E-vets around here wouldn't be able to do anything since they're not equipped for small mammals. He said to keep an eye on him til tomorrow and to bring him in to a different hospital where they're equipped for hedgies (he told me where).

He said it could be simple bleeding from the fall in the bladder, which would be okay, since it'd be sterile.. if he ruptured his spleen, he could bleed out. 

He said if he's not himself tomorrow, bring him in, but if he seems ok with no more bloody urine, he may be fine. (but still bring him in just in case)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Praying everything will be OK and sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please let us know tomorrow how your lil guy is....prayers sent.


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you for your positive vibes and prayers.. Blue and I appreciate them <3

I'll let you know how it goes, either way.

Gosh, this is so scary. I just hope he's okay, and if not, I hope he's not in any pain..


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Oh, no.  I am sending happy, positive, wonderful thoughts to you and Blue. I hope it's nothing too serious and that he will be just fine. *Hugs* Please don't forget to let us know what happens tomorrow.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

How is Blue doing?


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Praying Blue is okay. You are doing the best you can and hoping you will have good news for us soon! 

Kathy


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts, vibes, and prayers.

Blue is currently okay. He made it through the night okay, he's huffy like normal, making his happy noises, and he ate his food last night. (All good signs!!!  )

There was a little bit of blood in last night's urine again, but other than that, he seems okay. 

I would like to bring him to the vets, but I'm not sure if I can. Long story short, my dog had a chronic disease that ultimately took his life a couple of weeks ago, so we're still financially sore at this time. I'm doing the best I can though to make sure he'll be okay and if I need to bring him to the vets, ultimately I'll sucker my parents into helping me pay for it. 

I will continue to update you on Blue. Thank you all so, so much for your support and everything. I know every hedgie has a fall at some point and time, and some are scarier and worse than others. Even though I feel awful about Blue's fall, I know it wasn't my fault, and I need to stop blaming myself. I'm a good hedgie mom, and only want the best for Blue, so I need to stop beating myself up about it.

He's currently in some fleece liner next to me. He's so precious, <3


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

i'm sorry about both your pets and hate to say it and be a downer, but i'd still be concerned if there is blood in the urine that to me is indicating possible internal bleeding and as hard as it is he really needs to see a vet imo.


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your dog  Blood in the urine can be pretty serious. Any decent vet will allow you to make payments, so please get your hedgie in to get checked out.


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you for your condolences. <3

He has an appointment at the vet. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

I am so so SO pleased to inform all of you that Blue has a clean bill of health!!!

I went to a very knowledgeable exotics vet who sees a lot of hedgies, and she even said he was the most well behaved hedgie she's ever seen 

He then decided to anoint over the vet's towel, lol. 

I'm so relieved he's a-okay! Thank you all for your support!


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

That's Great!


----------



## elishax (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh my dear God, I hope your little Blue is okay  I got my hedgehog on Thursday, even though she's a grumpy butt I love her! I hope you and Blue are doing fine right now. Xox


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

Blue is doing very well! He's all clear for internal injuries. 

Thank you so much!

Congrats on your new baby! Isn't it so amazing how much personality a little hedgehog can have?!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

glad to hear blue is doing well always good to have the all clear especially after a fall


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you, shawnwk1!


----------



## elishax (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been thinking about your baby all day! So glad he's okay  

Yeah, Zira's wonderful. I gave her a bath last night and it was like she was a completely different hedgehog! I rubbed her for an hour to an hour and a half and she didn't huff, hiss or puff!  She's getting meal worms tonight, I'm so excited to see her reaction!


----------

